# "Jack" aus der Lindenstraße



## elke (17 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Leute,

letzten Sonntag war ja mal wieder eine Darstellerin "Jack" oben ohne zu sehen.
Hat jmd. von Euch zufällig ein vernünftiges cap gemacht ... meine begrentzten techn. Möglichkeiten geben da leider nicht viel her.
Gruß


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

1. nicht einfach in irgendein Forum posten
2. für einen Request sind *20 Mindestbeiträge erforderlich

closed
*


----------

